
Beautiful Desolation game developers plea with pirates to stop - JamesMcd
https://gamenationworld.com/news/beautiful-desolation-developers-plea-download
======
thedevindevops
Possibly stupid question here but how are they counting illegal downloads?

~~~
JamesMcd
No such thing as a stupid question :) I believe it's possible with the number
of seeds in torrents being real connections and location-based tracking so
maybe along those lines?

